# Watching The Store For Wolfwood.



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Just a reminder of the mayhem that took place the last time Wolfie and KB decided to take a short vacation......

With Wolfie away this week to the Adirondacks, she asked me to keep an eye on the boards for south east NH. SoOOoooo.... What should I do first? A week is short notice but I have seen the size of Wolfwoods yard. We could start with organizing a rally!

Anyone?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I bet we could do a heck of a T.P. job on her house!
It would take a lot of rolls, but if we had one roll for each member...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

egregg57 said:


> With Wolfie away this week to the Adirondacks, she asked me to keep an eye on the boards for south east NH. SoOOoooo.... What should I do first? A week is short notice but I have seen the size of Wolfwoods yard. We could start with organizing a rally!
> 
> Anyone?


I wonder if we need to go through the yard with a pooper scooper first?

I vote we dis-assemble Phooey and then re-assemble in the living room.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> I bet we could do a heck of a T.P. job on her house!
> It would take a lot of rolls, but if we had one roll for each member...
> 
> 
> ...


Count me in. Do you want the RV type or standard household TP?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

campmg said:


> I bet we could do a heck of a T.P. job on her house!
> It would take a lot of rolls, but if we had one roll for each member...
> 
> 
> ...


Count me in. Do you want the RV type or standard household TP?








[/quote]

Only the best for Wolfie! Should be the high test two ply sandpaper type! I am ordering a 5000 gal water tanker so we can get the mud football game off to a good start as well. Actually its the local fire department that was looking for a good training site. They we're initially cocerned about the lawn but after I told them what we'd be doing with the extra water they didn't care about the lawn either.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

campmg said:


> I bet we could do a heck of a T.P. job on her house!
> It would take a lot of rolls, but if we had one roll for each member...
> 
> 
> ...


Count me in. Do you want the RV type or standard household TP?








[/quote]

Might was well use the household type...it will last longer.. heheheheh


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

You all REALLY ARE evil !!!

...its good to know that I'm gone...but not forgotten (I think)

Eric, did you forget already that you're in the site next to us in Sept? We have bagpipes and we know how to use them!!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Whoever it was that came up with this 'Home Makeover' idea, this is GREAT!








I just finished ripping all the lath and plaster out of the upstairs, and am ready to start on the main floor! I haven't had this much fun in years!









Hey egregg57... How's that Cat work coming out front? At some point I'm gonna need to get a front end loader up to the front of the house to get rid of this mess!

This is so cool! Wolfie is gonna be SOOOOOO surprised!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Whoever it was that came up with this 'Home Makeover' idea, this is GREAT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 NO NO!! DOUG not the house!!














Oh man!







Sorry wolf..... Nice sky light though, Doug.







interesting shape.







Those Caterpillars! Dang thing got stuck Doug!







Too much water! It's mired right up to the cab. The Fire department's tanker is stuck too. Sorry about the drive way Wolfie. We'd fix it but we can't find it!







This is really gonna mess up the Mud Bowl.







Do ya like concrete wolfie?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> With Wolfie away this week to the Adirondacks, she asked me to keep an eye on the boards for south east NH. SoOOoooo.... What should I do first? A week is short notice but I have seen the size of Wolfwoods yard. We could start with organizing a rally!
> 
> Anyone?


I wonder if we need to go through the yard with a pooper scooper first?

I vote we dis-assemble Phooey and then re-assemble in the living room.
[/quote]

Yet another novel Idea! CAR ROOM!!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

The guy at the rental place SPECIFICALLY told me... left lever extends the arm, right lever rotates the bucket. And I know I did it right, because I thought 'This is cool, I can check the time on my watch as I push the rotate... lever.... forward....

umm... shy

Well, as they say: "That's all water under the foundation now!"

Hold on a sec, gregg'o... I think if I can wedge this left track up against the chimney, I can get enough traction to.... *WHOA!* .... *TIMMMMMMBBBBBER!!!*

Ouch! That's gonna leave a mark! And she just had it tuned up, too!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> The guy at the rental place SPECIFICALLY told me... left lever extends the arm, right lever rotates the bucket. And I know I did it right, because I thought 'This is cool, I can check the time on my watch as I push the rotate... lever.... forward....
> 
> umm... shy
> 
> ...


Don't worry man! I took shop in high school, I have superglue, bondo and lots of latex paint we're good!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey egregg57...

The boys and I were working late last night, and it was getting a little cool around here - what with the big holes in each end of the house, and all - so we decided to have a 'little' bonfire. Well, you know how boys are, and... umm... well, we kind of got carried away!

Do you think this is going to cause a problem? I'm sure it 'looks' worse than it actually is. shy

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## imabeachbum (Mar 24, 2006)

OMG, what a hilarious thread!!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

It's a good thing we have so many firefighters on this site. These talents sure came in handy last night.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Hey egregg57...
> 
> The boys and I were working late last night, and it was getting a little cool around here - what with the big holes in each end of the house, and all - so we decided to have a 'little' bonfire. Well, you know how boys are, and... umm... well, we kind of got carried away!
> 
> ...


Hello, ABC.........


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

My Webpage
It's a..er...fixable.........


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

You know, there was a lot of good wood in this old girl! I bet if we planed it down enough to get rid of the surface charring, we could get a pretty penny for it. If what the nice man from The Red Cross was saying is true, that might go a long way at Home Depot!

Why, I bet we could put this thing back together better than new! Heck even better, if we can actually salvage any of the foundation!









Did that guy from the sanitation department say much about the lake contamination? I don't know about you, but I found him to be rather arrogant (and I told him so too! ).

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

This is really funny!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

countrygirl said:


> This is really funny!!!


We aim to please...


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> You know, there was a lot of good wood in this old girl! I bet if we planed it down enough to get rid of the surface charring, we could get a pretty penny for it. If what the nice man from The Red Cross was saying is true, that might go a long way at Home Depot!
> 
> Why, I bet we could put this thing back together better than new! Heck even better, if we can actually salvage any of the foundation!
> 
> ...


Yeah! that guy was a pompous something or other. Harsh too.







Okay so Wolfie's place looks a little err disheveled.







We got a day or so....A lot could change







......... Hey! A LOT!









Doug we could just save our selves a lot of trouble, bulldoze the "stuff" Put some astroturf over it and Wolfie could make a killing in sponsoring NATIONAL rally's!







Yeah!







Just think an Outbackers only CG in the great Northeast!














We could even put up a sign about how Wolfwood selflessly donated this almost outstanding location (it will be when we're done) to the entire Outbacker community!









Thanks Wolfwood! Your the greatest!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Now I truely understand the meaning of Jimmy Buffetts "Gypsies in the Palace"










Tim


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> The guy at the rental place SPECIFICALLY told me... left lever extends the arm, right lever rotates the bucket. And I know I did it right, because I thought 'This is cool, I can check the time on my watch as I push the rotate... lever.... forward....
> 
> umm... shy
> 
> ...


Um, Doug? when you show up here will you have ANYTHING other than your tt and tv? not concerned, really, I am not.....


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> The guy at the rental place SPECIFICALLY told me... left lever extends the arm, right lever rotates the bucket. And I know I did it right, because I thought 'This is cool, I can check the time on my watch as I push the rotate... lever.... forward....
> 
> umm... shy
> 
> ...


Um, Doug? when you show up here will you have ANYTHING other than your tt and tv? not concerned, really, I am not.....
[/quote]


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Country Girl,

I do have a tree out front that is very pretty but I hate because I can't park on the driveway because the birds aren't potty trained. I have to pull all the way up right next to fence and it makes me frustrated. I told Rick his tree may mysteriousely fall over and he made some comment that I might too. Hmmm...but if DOUG showed up with his equipment and just kind of say accidently knocked the tree over...........


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

egregg57 said:


> Hmmm...but if DOUG showed up with his equipment and just kind of say accidently knocked the tree over...........


Consider it done, Tawnya!
I'm here for ya!

Hey boys! Time to pack up, I got us another sucker , er, job over in Washington!

Come on, let's get those rigs movin'!

Don't worry about those trees out at the road. They look overgrown anyway!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Hmmm...but if DOUG showed up with his equipment and just kind of say accidently knocked the tree over...........


Consider it done, Tawnya!
I'm here for ya!

Hey boys! Time to pack up, I got us another sucker , er, job over in Washington!

Come on, let's get those rigs movin'!

Don't worry about those trees out at the road. They look overgrown anyway!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
Right behind you Doug.







The Fire Department said something about a "controlled burn." They'll show themselves out.







BTW The Cat? What Cat that wasn't an exhaust stack that was the new septic vent.














Who are we doing, I mean helping next!??







California Jim May need some help............


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh! Got to read a bit closer Kennewick here we come!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Now I truely understand the meaning of Jimmy Buffetts "Gypsies in the Palace"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..."and some things never change....hit it boys"


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Hey Doug,

the looonnnggg freeway expansion project Kennewick to Richland is still underway, it's taking forever! not scheduled to be done until 07 sometime. You and the boys could come up and help em out, hurry the process along! and while you're at it, build another bridge like from Edison over the Columbia River! 
pleeeeezzzzz Doug, pleeeeeeeeeeeeeze?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

OK, let's see... We take out the tree and replace it with an on-ramp to a bridge over the Columbia. Hmm...

Yeah I think we can do that!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Doug wasn't kidding that his Titan can tow like there's no tomorrow. I could not believe how much of Wolfie's place he hauled away to the dump yesterday.

That guy from sanitation couldn't even keep up with him.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

campmg said:


> Doug wasn't kidding that his Titan can tow like there's no tomorrow. I could not believe how much of Wolfie's place he hauled away to the dump yesterday.
> 
> That guy from sanitation couldn't even keep up with him.


LOL....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

campmg said:


> Doug wasn't kidding that his Titan can tow like there's no tomorrow. I could not believe how much of Wolfie's place he hauled away to the dump yesterday.
> 
> That guy from sanitation couldn't even keep up with him.


oh, woops, forgot to give you a phone message that came in while you were out: the stuff you dumped is contaminated and the epa wants it all hauled back immediatley. 
Your Secretary, Tawnya


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> Doug wasn't kidding that his Titan can tow like there's no tomorrow. I could not believe how much of Wolfie's place he hauled away to the dump yesterday.
> 
> That guy from sanitation couldn't even keep up with him.


oh, woops, forgot to give you a phone message that came in while you were out: the stuff you dumped is contaminated and the epa wants it all hauled back immediatley. 
Your Secretary, Tawnya
[/quote]

AAARRRRGGGHHH!!! [email protected]!!!!!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

egregg57 said:


> Doug wasn't kidding that his Titan can tow like there's no tomorrow. I could not believe how much of Wolfie's place he hauled away to the dump yesterday.
> 
> That guy from sanitation couldn't even keep up with him.


oh, woops, forgot to give you a phone message that came in while you were out: the stuff you dumped is contaminated and the epa wants it all hauled back immediatley. 
Your Secretary, Tawnya
[/quote]

AAARRRRGGGHHH!!! [email protected]!!!!!!!
[/quote]

I wouldn't sweat it Eric. Wolfie should be home in a couple of days, and she can take care of that then. I mean, after all we've done while she was out playing, it's the least she can do!









And don't worry about the EPA. I just left a message on their voice mail, saying that I thought they were a bunch of ignorant, self rightous, dolts. And Wolfie would get to it when she da** well pleases! I don't think WE will hear from them again!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

the EPA traced the call.......Doug is in deep doo doo. If they call me I PROMISE (for a small fee )to not tell them Doug's space number at Charboneau tonight








oh woops,Doug is already on vacation and not allowed on email while gone! Hey,is Doug's crew making plans for his house while he's gone? I HEARD it's a fixer upper and he WAS dropping subliminal internet hints that he'd sure like some renovations done while he's gone.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I heard that Tawnya!

And don't forget... I know where you live too!








In fact, Eric and I will be knocking down, er, on your door anyday now!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> I heard that Tawnya!
> 
> And don't forget... I know where you live too!
> 
> ...


the directions I gave to Doug were for the Walla Walla prison. Jokes on him! good thing he already left town and can't read this! ha!ha! I got Doug, I got Doug....ohhh....wait.What if he sneaks out when Shannon isn't looking and gets on his lap top?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey Tawnya - jokes on them all the way around.....

We just got home and Wolfwood has never looked better! The neighbors are pretty upset though. Seems that while THEY were away (something about an elderly parent getting terribly ill while out searching for the newly rescued puppy who had raced out the door trying to save their 5 yr old grandaughter who was visiting grammy & grandpa for the 1st and last time ever) ...well, anyway, while they were away some idiots came in with bulldozers and backhoes and tore up their entire place. Geeez. They only just  got it rebuilt after that horrible fire. Didn't get in 'till after dark so we couldn't see a thing. Will have to go over tomorrow and check it out for ourselves. Poor folks.

Do let Doug know when he gets to your place, won't you?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

omg! I am so on the floor dying with laughter! this has been fun!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Katrina said:


> With Wolfie away this week to the Adirondacks, she asked me to keep an eye on the boards for south east NH. SoOOoooo.... What should I do first? A week is short notice but I have seen the size of Wolfwoods yard. We could start with organizing a rally!
> 
> Anyone?


I wonder if we need to go through the yard with a pooper scooper first?

I vote we dis-assemble Phooey and then re-assemble in the living room.
[/quote]

That is just to funny









Don


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

That explains a lot. Hey DOUooouOG I know you can hear me! We missed!!! WRONG HOUSE! People MAD, Wolfie laughing!! Come back!!!! COMEBACK!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> That explains a lot. Hey DOUooouOG I know you can hear me! We missed!!! WRONG HOUSE! People MAD, Wolfie laughing!! Come back!!!! COMEBACK!


You forgot 1- - - "Eric wetting his pants!"

ok - 2......"Doug watching silently from 3000 miles away" <of course he's 'silent', Tawnya said his cellmate county-hotel companion threatened to do bad things if he made a sound.







You did notice that he conveniently left town the day before I was coming home....didn't you? How much support can you really expect from a guy who would do that?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> That explains a lot. Hey DOUooouOG I know you can hear me! We missed!!! WRONG HOUSE! People MAD, Wolfie laughing!! Come back!!!! COMEBACK!


You forgot 1- - - "Eric wetting his pants!"

ok - 2......"Doug watching silently from 3000 miles away" <of course he's 'silent', Tawnya said his cellmate county-hotel companion threatened to do bad things if he made a sound.







You did notice that he conveniently left town the day before I was coming home....didn't you? How much support can you really expect from a guy who would do that?
[/quote]
Doug did say something about hoping to see his new friends from the um-Benton County "Hotel". I do beleive he invited them to the rally because they were asking if we all have nice tt and tv and if they are ever locked. Doug invited them to come down and see for themselves.....


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Lies! LIES!!! Doug would never bail on me!! So he's a little tied up right now, BUT DON'T YOU Worry!! We'll be helping people again shortly!

Right Doug! .......Doug?! Ahem.....

Anyway, I digress.....And that was coffee Wolfwood! COFFEE!! Wet my pants!? Sheesh!

And the Bag Pipes! Blllaaahhh!! I plan on using them as my new slushy dispenser!

Oh and I have mid-renovation photos as well. This is me, Doug and madmaccm.

The team


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> This is me, Doug and madmaccm.
> 
> The team


Now THERE'S a surprise! NOT !!!

<btw - VERY low blow to Mac - I don't recall his being involved in this little escapade of your's. >


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> And the Bag Pipes! Blllaaahhh!! I plan on using them as my new slushy dispenser!


Tell ya' what.... we'll make you a deal - in that you're a neighbor and all. Make it easy on yourself. Test your plan with Tim's pipes first....[he's a small, rather petite, yankee fire fighter]. Then, if there's anything left of our good friend, egregg57, you can talk to KB.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> And the Bag Pipes! Blllaaahhh!! I plan on using them as my new slushy dispenser!


Tell ya' what.... we'll make you a deal - in that you're a neighbor and all. Make it easy on yourself. Test your plan with Tim's pipes first....[he's a small, rather petite, yankee fire fighter]. Then, if there's anything left of our good friend, egregg57, you can talk to KB.
[/quote]

Two slushy machines!? Excellent!!









Wolfwood, ya know if we sold tickets to the "events" at Lost River in September you probably could get that pool put in by Doug and I for the Headquarters......What do you think?














.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> Wolfwood, ya know if we sold tickets to the "events" at Lost River in September you probably could get that pool put in by Doug and I for the Headquarters......What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a sweet talker. Shall we meet somewhere between Wolfwood & Scrabble to discuss this little plan of yours? What am I saying







- 'between"... that only leaves the middle of RT 125 or the swamp, doesn't it?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Wolfwood, ya know if we sold tickets to the "events" at Lost River in September you probably could get that pool put in by Doug and I for the Headquarters......What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a sweet talker. Shall we meet somewhere between Wolfwood & Scrabble to discuss this little plan of yours? What am I saying







- 'between"... that only leaves the middle of RT 125 or the swamp, doesn't it?
[/quote]

LMAO!!!!!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

[quote name='egregg57' date='Aug 8 2006, 12:06 PM' post='141309']
So he's a little tied up right now, 
quote]

wow, how'd you know! he just called and something about his friends from the Benton County Hilton got out and tracked him down...he was only allowed one called and asked me email his buddies,his friends,his pals on the forum come help him. He said they said that Wolfwood said she told them to find him and cost was no matter. He's scared. They keep torturing him mentally too, they are piping in bagpipe music into the trunk he is tied up in!





















Can anyone help?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I hear Doug used his one phone call to dial up AOL and check Outbackers.com.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I hear Doug used his one phone call to dial up AOL and check Outbackers.com.










boy would Shannon be mad from what I hear! he's not allowed on Outbackers during camping and I am sure thier present situation is no exception." But honey, If I could just get on OUtbackers, we would be rescued"
"NO DOUG!" you know how I feel about you being on computer when we are camping,this is family time. NOw move over, this trunk isn't big enough for all of us!"


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

It is now 8:15pm in Oregon and this is about the time Doug logs in. I'm guessing he is going through some MAJOR withdrawal symptoms right about now.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Humm Looks like we might have to take a drive and look for them. Give us a day or two to pack.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> It is now 8:15pm in Oregon and this is about the time Doug logs in. I'm guessing he is going through some MAJOR withdrawal symptoms right about now.


I know how he must feel
It stinks when you don't have internet connection when camping

Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> It is now 8:15pm in Oregon and this is about the time Doug logs in. I'm guessing he is going through some MAJOR withdrawal symptoms right about now.


About the 25'th time he checks in for the day


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

HootBob said:


> It is now 8:15pm in Oregon and this is about the time Doug logs in. I'm guessing he is going through some MAJOR withdrawal symptoms right about now.


I know how he must feel
It stinks when you don't have internet connection when camping

Don
[/quote]

Camping - Have beer, forget the grid.

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> It is now 8:15pm in Oregon and this is about the time Doug logs in. I'm guessing he is going through some MAJOR withdrawal symptoms right about now.


About the 25'th time he checks in for the day








[/quote]

ah...excellent point.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

BlueWedge said:


> Humm Looks like we might have to take a drive and look for them. Give us a day or two to pack.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

This is an old post folks, and just brought up to have some fun with Wolfie. 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
But Temptation is JUST killing me!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

you better watch out for the trained wildcats at The Wolfie Estate...


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

And what will Eric do this year??? Last year we had fun with







and Ping pong balls....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Be careful, you'll have a harder time blaming it on Doug this year.....


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Heck, who waits for Wolfie to leave. I have camped in her yard several times while she was home.









Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> And what will Eric do this year??? Last year we had fun with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I have a new "toy" to go with those ping pong balls, too!! Let's just say that Staff has a baby brother now, too
















oh.... hi Eric.......


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> And what will Eric do this year??? Last year we had fun with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I have a new "toy" to go with those ping pong balls, too!! Let's just say that Staff has a baby brother now, too
















oh.... hi Eric.......








[/quote]








and a great toy it is.


----------

